# Solved: Mailwasher pro



## greenbug (Feb 10, 2003)

Will mailwasher work on the new iMAC? This is from mailwashers web page.



What versions of Mac OSX support MailWasher Pro?

MailWasher Pro will NOT run on versions of Mac X OS earlier than V10.3.x (Panther). There is no point trying to run MailWasher Pro on the Jaguar release of OS X since MailWasher Pro makes use of feature found only in the Panther release of Carbon. Furthermore, MailWasher Pro is NOT compatible with object files produced by gcc V2.95.3, the version that is shipped with Jaguar. MailWasher Pro also runs on IntelMacs.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Is there a trial? Try it out.


----------



## greenbug (Feb 10, 2003)

I have mailwasher pro on my HP with a one time payment for life. If I get a iMAC I could still use it 

Thanks bug


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, it will work on an iMac.


----------



## greenbug (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks

bug


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

It will work, although, you do not need it.


----------



## greenbug (Feb 10, 2003)

Just got this email from Firetrust support.

Hi there, 
Thanks for your email.
I am very sorry to say that I have some bad news on this, we are no longer going to be continuing on with the Linux or Mac version due to lack of sales.. it was just not selling enough to even cover expenses so had to go...

We do still have the current version (2.0) avaliable if you are still interested though, although please be aware there are still a few bugs in it, (nothing serious, just the mail program does not launch from within the program, the help file does not work and a few other minor things) and these will not be updated in future.

http://www.firetrust.com/download/beta/MailWasherPro_2.0.0_070626.pkg.sit

And yes, you can still use your PC version reigstration key in there.

Cheers!
--

Regards Jeremy
Firetrust Support New Zealand

Email: [email protected]

Try our user based Support Forum at http://castlecops.com/forum-cat15.html


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

greenbug said:


> Just got this email from Firetrust support.
> 
> Hi there,
> Thanks for your email.
> ...


That's unfortunate, although I don't think that program (even on Windows) will be around for much longer.


----------

